#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Rubber business in Cambodia

## panama hat

We've had some enquir

----------


## UpTooYou

Where are you exporting too?

----------


## withnallstoke

This has th

----------


## Norton

Try this approc

----------


## panama hat

You are a stalker of the worst kind, witnallstoke . . . may the fleas of a thousand camels infest your armpits!

Hmm, not sure what happened there . . . 


Well, (among other things) we develop and manufacture technology for rubber extraction and have had several enquiries from Cambodia, possibly due to word of mouth from Thailand.

----------

